# Photo Shoot of James Llewellin by Geoff Collins



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin awesome mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Another


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im really happy for you getting your pro card

well done bro

p.s thats a new pose above isnt it looks cool though


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mind blowing mate,mind blowing!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

pics are great mate, any more front shots for us


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

goood pics james, the 2nd one is very Kai Greene like! awesome!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

mate, waist is tiny compared to previous years! much more symmetry and proportion too, in that last one, the shape and definition between delts and tries looks carved from wood! wicked mate, simply wicked! (p.s - loving the diet.....still!)

Alex.s


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Awesome mate. Really glad for you turning pro, you have worked so hard for it.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Another couple


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

will say one thing mate, you sure your a middleweight


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Last couple


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Wicked shots James...when were these taken?

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics. Favs are the front double bi and the front lat spread. Awesome arms - very jealous!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i think every man and his dog will be jealous dude


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

They were taken monday night after about 8 litres of water!!!!!

Had smoothed over a bit from the TGI's and the curry the night before but felt full as a house!!!

J


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nice pics james


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

did you bump into Stuart James he was having a photo shoot with Geoff in the morning....

excellant pics mate


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Look great mate - but you must know that by now!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Great pictures James mate. See you Sunday!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

just brilliant james...

that most muscular hands together shot is just out of this world..

steve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> did you bump into Stuart James he was having a photo shoot with Geoff in the morning....
> 
> excellant pics mate


No mate, we ended up getting there quite late just as it was getting dark. I saw some of Stuarts photo's tho.........2 words......Man mountain!!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW

Looking good mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

awesome mate!


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Echoing Pea head, awesome.. absolutely awesome!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

A pro in every sense of the word - from your physique to the way you carry yourself .. a well deserved winner


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with Stevie Flynn - that's always been my fav pose of yours. Great pics James, fantastic keep sakes.


----------



## jordan2jones (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey mate congratulations you were outstanding on the weekend awsome mate!!!

ur a top bloke to go with it and deserved it all take it ez bro!!


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

whats up tiny.? lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lovely!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You look amazing James but I think I'm going to have to have words with Geoff about his studio lighting!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Had a bit of a play with one photo to see if I could bring out a bit more light and detail...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Geoff was extremely apologetic regarding the lighting. He wrote a letter and then phoned me to say he was so sorry. I didn't realise the lighting was that bad (I still dont think it was) but he said if it had been better then a lot more detail would have come through.

However, I told him I was very happy with them and he's given me a great set of photo's to look back on in years to come.

J


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The lighting appears darker than it really is because he used a plain white background, so some cameras will have trouble with the contrast. I reckon they're not that bad at all and certainly do justice to all your hard work, man. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Lighting lighting phuh AWESOME SYMETREY PERFECT CONDITION EVEN AFTER 8LITRES OF WATER.Im not really a fan of mass but you have the TOTAL package and if you look that supreme and near perfect(only because every person would want to improve) in bad light well if it was perfect christ.

AWESOME


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

James its just unforunate with the lighting but partial meetering should have sorted it out (used when the light behind the object is too bright) ...gym lighting sometimes is harsh like fluorescent so it throws the meetering off.

I know my post sounds like ive giving it the biggn but im not as some of the pics i took back stage made the person look smooth...

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah I'm not trying to knock the pictures too much at all, you still look insane! 

If Geoff took them as RAW and not jpeg then he might be able to process them so they come out shining (more dynamic range in RAW files so more detail is in the shadows and highlights)... might be worth asking him? Anyway, lighting or not, you are still (deservedly) our newest IFBB Pro! How cool is that?!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Jesus!

wow - side chest is just staggering and look at the separation in the biceps in the MM pose!!!!!

Watch out lee preist........:cool:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Yeah I'm not trying to knock the pictures too much at all, you still look insane!
> 
> If Geoff took them as RAW and not jpeg then he might be able to process them so they come out shining (more dynamic range in RAW files so more detail is in the shadows and highlights)... might be worth asking him? Anyway, lighting or not, you are still (deservedly) our newest IFBB Pro! How cool is that?!


Mate i wanted to ask that as well but just thought id come over the wrong way...I always shoot in RAW as like you said you can recover a pic if it doenst come out quite correct.

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah I hope I'm not being too rude about the lighting - but I've given Geoff many hundreds of pounds over the years (I used to train at his and Mike's gym, and fix his PC!) so I feel I've earned the right  (just kidding!)


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

It's awesome training near this guy,

But I do tend to put my top back on when he enters the gym..........lol,

James is the best I've seen in ages,an inspiration to all of us

Well done mate,

R.


----------

